# Vệ sinh nệm lò xo cho ngày mưa đúng chuẩn



## Ngo Viet An Khang (22/4/19)

Những chiếc nệm lò xo khi dùng không thể tránh khỏi vết bẩn, mồ hôi và bụi bẩn do tác động của môi trường hay cơ thể chúng ta tiếp xúc hằng ngày,… Vết bẩn sẽ gây khó chịu và ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn cũng như gia đình mình. Đặc biệt, khi mùa mưa đến chính là điều kiện thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn sinh sôi, phát triển. Vì vậy bạn nên dọn dẹp vệ sinh phòng ốc cũng như chiếc nệm của gia đình mình thật sạch sẽ, thơm tho nhé.





Vệ Sinh Nệm Lò Xo Cho Ngày Mưa Đúng Chuẩn | Thegioinem.com​
Sau đây, Thegioinem.com sẽ hướng dẫn cho bạn cách vệ sinh nệm lò xo nhằm đảm bảo nệm luôn sạch sẽ thơm mát, giúp gia đình bạn có giấc ngủ sâu suốt cả đêm.

*Bước 1: Giặt drap bảo vệ nệm*
Đầu tiên, bạn cần tháo rời vỏ bảo vệ nệm và ngâm trong nước ấm khoảng dưới 40 độ C chung với bột giặt thông thường. Lưu ý những vết ố trên vỏ bảo vệ nệm, bạn có thể xử lý nhanh chóng chỉ trong 10 phút bằng cách sử dụng một chút dấm hoặc baking soda đổ trực tiếp vào vết ố.

*Bước 2: Vệ sinh bề mặt nệm*
Với bề mặt nệm lò xo, bạn không tách rời được khỏi nệm nên phải vệ sinh ngay tại chỗ. Bên cạnh đó, đây là nơi hấp thụ mồ hôi, chất dịch hay bụi bẩn trong không khí. Chúng có thể bám vào các khe rãnh trên bề mặt nên cần vệ sinh thật kỹ lưỡng.

Bạn có thể vệ sinh nệm bằng baking soda phun lên bề mặt nệm để khử sạch mùi hôi hay vết ố. Sau khoảng 30 phút, bạn dùng máy hút bụi để làm khô bề mặt. Riêng loại nệm sử dụng lớp Pillow Top, bạn có thể dùng máy hút bụi để làm sạch vết bẩn bám trên khe rãnh nệm. Với những vết bẩn lâu ngày thì sử dụng oxy già để làm sạch nhé.





Vệ Sinh Nệm Lò Xo Cho Ngày Mưa Đúng Chuẩn | Thegioinem.com​
*Lưu ý* là không nên rắc bột giặt trực tiếp lên bề mặt và đổ thẳng nước vào. Bởi vì cách làm này không mang lại hiệu quả mà còn làm cho bột giặt và bụi bẩn bám sâu vào trong nệm đó nha!

*Bước 3: Phơi khô*
Với vỏ bảo vệ nệm lò xo, bạn nên phơi ở những nơi có gió và dưới mái che để đảm bảo không bị ánh nắng làm tổn hại.

_Thật đơn giản phảo không nào? Chỉ cần 3 bước nhỏ là bạn đã có thể làm sạch chiếc nệm lò xo cho phòng ngủ gia mình rồi đó._

Ngoài ra đối với những gia đình bận rộn nhưng vẫn muốn có không gian ngủ sạch sẽ thơm tho thì có thể liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi qua hotline: 0906369325 để được tư vấn và đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp đến làm vệ sinh nệm thay cho bạn nhé


----------

